# Is There a FA/ Fat Friendly Doctor in the House?



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 18, 2009)

Primarily located in Maryland in either Harford County or, preferably, Cecil County? I've already searched the Fat Friendly Docs national listing on this board and clicked on the link [very informative], but need to narrow it down. So if you're a 'fat-friendly' doc in my local area, regardless of if you ever post on this site or just lurk, kindly send me a private message containing:
-full name
-field of expertise
-your location: hospital &/or private practice; address; phone/fax/direct email
-insurance [I don't have it & cannot afford it. I'm applying for SSI & my personal, financial & health situation is precarious. Will go into detail only if able to speak w/ you via phone or email.]./ types of 'gov't assistance you accept; etc.
-if your 'front' office staff [RNs/NPs/ reception], as well as wait room & med equipment is fat-friendly.

My phone interview [can't go to office since I cannot drive & no public transport. Used to reside in NYC where transport was not an issue. Lost my flat and every belonging I had, and came back to Maryland & stay in a room in someone's home, rent free, as a favor asked by a mutual friend.] to apply for SSI is scheduled for 1PM 02 April 2009. If I can obtain some form of phone consultation in the hopes that I can tell the SSI rep. that I have intentions of meeting w/ you, it'll be a start. And I'll be able to apply for social services simultaneously. If I can obtain an appt., I can book a friend to drive me to/from the appointment. So time is of the essence.

I'd appreciate your help. Thanks for discreet/ private msg. in advance, doctor. Upon hearing from you, I'll share more private medical, or lack of, medical details, with you.

Respectfully,
JenCoBu


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 31, 2009)

I know of at least a few Doctors on the board. But they are almost ALL lurkers. The ones I know of in particular aren't in your area. 

Too bad they all hide. I hope that you have found somebody to treat you AND that you've got a fat-friendly physician too. They are rare and I can appreciate it when a Doctor doesn't focus on my weight as their main treatment option. 

Good luck, I do hope that somebody helps you out!


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Apr 4, 2009)

Thx. anyway, Celestial.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 7, 2009)

hello
there is the extensive medhelp site they have 2 forums one is patients and the others is doctors who answer questions online they are very helpful you might try them and perhaps they can help you in getting medical care
best of luck with medhelp

www.medhelp.com


----------

